# Can you identify these plants?



## slick rick (Nov 7, 2007)

I think this one is Cabomba, but I'm not sure:










And I have no idea what these two are:



















Thanks for reading.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The first pic is a Cabomba species, probably caroliniana. The second pic Didiplis diandra & the last appears to be Rotala rotundifolia (not sure though).


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That first one could also possibly be one of the myriophyllum sp. but I think you're right on the other two.


----------



## slick rick (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, trenac. I've heard the same things from other people.


----------

